
Ask HN: What is the best way to visualize vibration of a thing? - ninio
I&#x27;m bumping my head trying to figure out how to visualize the vibration of an object represented by the Frequency, Amplitude and Delta on the 3 axis.<p>Anybody seen something nice for such a case?
======
joelg
Perhaps the FT visualization sides from Steven Wittens' Tools for Thought
presentation might inspire you:
[https://acko.net/files/gltalks/toolsforthought/#28](https://acko.net/files/gltalks/toolsforthought/#28)

~~~
ninio
That's so cool! Thanks!

------
siscia
How many dimension you have? 3 (frequency, amplitude and delta) or 5
(frequency, amplitude, delta_x, delta_y and delta_z)?

~~~
ninio
9 - frequency, amplitude, and delta for each _x _y and _z

~~~
siscia
What is the goal of the visualization? Who is the target?

